# Current Project: CT x Delta



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

My current project after I fed my angel fry to my betta fry is this: CT x Delta.

I have a spawn right now that is just over 1 month old that is from the CT female and a spawn sibling of the Delta male that has similar colours to the female.

This time, I am going to spawn the CT female with this male and see how it goes


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That CT girl is a beaut! I really like your DT

I am curious at what your conditioning time is like? Or do you just pick a girl full of eggs? I am currently trying to spawn a lent CT male that looks a lot like your female but blue in the body instead of pink.

Well... he doesnt built nests, he just chased my pink girl around and she actually made a nest and put the eggs in.  They dissapeared and i havnt seen any fry for three days. I am pinning this on because i didnt really have any time to bulk them up.

So what is your usual way of breeding prep?

This looks like a nice match


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I just wait until her belly is full of eggs and the ovipositor is bulging.

I havn't been feeding them very well lately as I have been busy with discus but they are still eager to spawn... I guess.

I'm not in too much of a rush, if this doesn't happen by Monday than I am going to pull out and start feeding the bettas normally again. Lol, I have been skipping feedings on all my bettas because of the discus x.x


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

You fed your angel fry to betta fry??

Nice pair BTW!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, accidentally.

I wanted to free up the 5gal as I was running low on heaters so I moved the angel fry to the betta fry tank. The angel fry are about the same size as the smallest betta fry in there but they were exterminated when I put them in there.

Full fledge attack.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Aw that sucks!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh geeze! i didnt know they would eat them..


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I did, but I thought they would have been big enough not to fit into their mouths... guess I was wrong.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL wow good food for the bettas there =P


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Brian,

How did the Ct/hm project go - any sucess ?

rickyboys


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

hey, where'd you get the female CT?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I forgot who I got her from, really nice though.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

How are your baby bettas coming along? Would love to see a current pic of them.


----------

